# iOS 7



## Glitch (Sep 26, 2013)

I've updated my iPad to ios7 and it now resembles a babies toy. Anyone else not like the new look?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm avoiding it. From what I've seen online, it offers no benefit to me, while aiming to confuse and obfuscate something I've only just become comfortable with!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 26, 2013)

Like Brian, I'm ignoring the upgrade. I'm too afraid of the ipad not working after.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 26, 2013)

My phone is running much slower with the new version  I might try and restore it from an earlier backup.

The iPad is working fine, no problems there. It just looks terrible.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 26, 2013)

And it doesn't make your iPhone waterproof.



> ...some users reportedly upgraded their iPhones with iOS 7 and dunked them in water to test the new feature – only to discover they had just destroyed their expensive smartphones


I think the key word here is "reportedly".


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't like the look of it at all - very disappointed in the Apple design team. I thus haven't upgraded yet, but in any case my hardware is at the lower end of what's supported, so it'll probably be glitchy on iOS7 until they release a few patches.

I hope to all the gods that they don't do the same thing to the new OSX (10.9) - I'm all for less skeuomorphism in calendars and stuff, but not at the expense of a lurid pastel colour scheme!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 27, 2013)

Another somewhat dissenting voice from someone else who downloaded it.

I am a little bemused as to why certain choices were made by the design team, both in terms of function and aesthetics;



Reversing the delete-swipe to the left is an odd decision; if you're holding the phone landscape _or_ portrait, your thumb naturally mobilises _away_ from the screen, not towards the centre. It's clumsier and not to do with retraining your gestures.
Introduction of extra steps to certain actions. For example the home button double click allows you to bring up the multi-task manager and you swipe up to get rid of a background app. Then pressing the home button takes you back to the last state you were in, not the usual 'desktop' screen. So I find myself backing out of things to get back to the 'desktop' screen.
A minor irritation, but I wish Apple would sort out the red notification dot next to Applications when an available update has been downloaded and updated. It must be a simple bug to sort out, and so many people online have griped about it.
Aggressive choice-making by Apple rather than letting the user decide. For example the default of turning 3G and bluetooth on unless you go into settings and unswitch it AND also the selected background update apps. That's heavy-handed; although mobile phone contracts are becoming more generous, people can still be on limited data allowance contracts and if they did not turn this off, it could contribute to data usage (I learned the hard way with a £192 bill when I got back from Ghana).
The scheme... my phone is now Fisher Price. The parallax stuff doesn't bother me (I have a tendency to roll my eyes when people complain about jerky camera footage in movies, too ) but why zoom the wallpaper? I had a great set up before which was dimension-matched to the pixels on the phone, but now I get a zoomed-in wallpaper. True, it does not affect the performance of the phone, but why doesn't Apple want me to have a choice? Setting the alarm or times in calendar is now much more finicky with a tiny bar.
I like the swipe up easy access menu from the bottom - would be nice if it also had an option to turn 3G on/off instead of just bluetooth and wifi though.
I can't help but think all this babyish bright and garrish remodelling is to link in with the revolting 5C line.
I switched to Apple in 2010 after going through a laptop every 18 months. Windows was just horrible and I didn't feel confident when there were security updates released every week. I got an iMac and found it integrated seamlessly with my phone, I had to do nothing. As a result of that, I bought an iPad and enjoyed the same efficient interfacing. As time passes though, I feel I have to tweak my way of working more and more to suit iOS. 

Finally, I would say it does seem to suit the tablet environment more than the phone, and if you do use an iPad, I would recommend installing it. Afterall, you would back up to iTunes before the update to iOS 7, so if anything went wrong, and you hated it, you could always roll back (I assume???). 

Like all things, we will get used to these changes but I wonder how much brand loyalty is being tested across the globe with these heavy-handed and arbitrary decisions. I wonder if Apple's honeymoon period is beginning to wane.

pH


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 27, 2013)

I just googled - apparently it causes motion sickness in some people.i have to watch 3d films with care - and closed eyes - for the same reason. I think I'll sit this update out.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 27, 2013)

springs said:


> I just googled - apparently it causes motion sickness in some people.i have to watch 3d films with care - and closed eyes - for the same reason. I think I'll sit this update out.



Don't be too sad; you can turn it off, which is the first thing I did whilst shouting, 'Behold! Look at the Emperor's beeee-yooootiful new clothes!' 

pH


----------



## allmywires (Sep 30, 2013)

I quite like it now, after getting used to it - quite slow on my phone, which is kind of annoying but I can live with, but the iPad works like a dream. My biggest annoyance, like Phyrebat, is the bloody zoomed wallpapers - endlessly frustrating, especially when trying to resize the damn thing doesn't work. Will say it's a massive improvement for some of my apps, like Tumblr, which used to be so slow it was almost pointless using them but now run pretty zippy. Like that there's an easy to access flashlight rather than having to install an app. 

All in all, I think the new interface looks muuuuuch better on the tablet than the phone, but could be because I've got a fairly outdated handset these days. Gotta move with the times I guess...and now I'm used to it I think it does make the old OS look quite dated.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 30, 2013)

I think I'm going to wait until I get my final advance payment for this book series and then upgrade my phone to a 5S - sounds like my 3rd-gen iPad should run iOS7 OK.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2013)

The iPad 3 can be a little slower and worse on battery running iOS 7, but a factory default will help with that a bit.

No *major* downsides to the upgrade for me, though I'm not keen on the "my first iPhone" look. It would be nice to think that Apple would realise that some people have different tastes and that Apple don't always know best so they offer a choice of styles, but I know it's not going to happen.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 8, 2014)

I've finally installed iOS7 on my iPhone, hoping it might fix a problem with any photos taken with the flash being misted out.

Hasn't fixed that, but I do actually like the new look - even though it is a little plain sometimes. 

Notes and Music have too much white space, but at least the latter is displaying album covers now for artists, which is a good touch. Shame the iPhone sometimes forgets album covers already present on iTunes. 

The icons for Safari and Camera look somewhat kitsch, but overall it looks nice enough - simplified, if perhaps a little too much.

Would much prefer a Sony Xperia Z1 these days, though.


----------



## Glisterspeck (Jan 9, 2014)

Started playing with the 7.1 beta. It tones down a couple of icons. Other than the icons, in the end, I didn't have too many issues with the 7.0 release. I was just happen to see the skeuomorphism gone!


----------



## biodroid (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a joke doing the rounds about IOS7, Now that you have it installed what does it feel like to use Android eventually?  The only Apple device I have is my iPad, I won't buy any Apple product again, I do not want to be locked into iTunes only. I prefer Android, it's smoother.


----------

